# Lake la su an Pheasant



## Deer hunter 1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Just curious if anyone has ever seen or hunted the supposed wild phesant there? I read it on the dnr website but have a hard time believing it would have a sustainable population?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Actually there are quite a few birds out there. Very smart birds as well. Difficult to flush without a dog but it can be done. Don't expect to walk straight through the brush and get them to flush. My best results have been walking in and zig zagging in crazy patterns and pushing them out right where I originally walked in. Over by wood duck and the tractor grave yard used to produce. Just find thick cover and start there.


----------



## Deer hunter 1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Cool thanks for the help I have a dog and I do plan on trying it this year I have also read that rush run down by Springfield is supposed to be decent. Thanks for your reply


----------

